

The 10,000 Most Popular Topics on the Internet By Domain Count - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/5-the-10-000-most-popular-topics-on-the-internet-by-domain-count

======
matt1
Hey guys,

This is a follow-up to a recent post on HackerNews called Calculating The
5,000 Most Frequently Used Domain Name Prefixes and Suffixes [1]. This
analysis makes use of those prefixes and suffixes to calculate what the most
common topics are by domain count.

If you have any questions about the analysis or results, I'd be happy to
answer them.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3864501>

